# Has anyone ever bleed after sex?



## christine007 (Feb 11, 2002)

Hi Everybody~ I was wondering if anyone has ever bleed after intercourse, and what it means? I did, and then went on the internet to try and find out something and they said one possible cause could be cervical cancer now I am scare to death. I went to the Gyn. Dr. yesterday and he did a pap smear and said we would't know the results for 10 days, I'll go crazy by then he also did a thoughly internal exam and said everything looked okay. Rely's please


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Hi Christine.. While bleeding after intercourse "may" be a symptom of cervical cancer, there are loads of other reasons that this sometimes happens. Endometriosis, IUD's, stress or medication, and even a strong orgasm can sometimes cause bleeding after intercourse I believe. You didn't mention how much or how long the bleeding lasted, if there was pain with the bleeding, or if you were close to getting your period (that happened to me a number of times). I'm sure your doctor questioned you more about it, & it's good that you did go and see him. I'm sure if it's anything serious, he'll get back to you right away. The 'ole "we'll have the results in 10 days" is standard, but if they find anything wrong you can bet you'll hear something sooner. Try not to worry in the meantime, though I know that's easier said than done.My younger sister did have cervical cancer (she was 38), and it was found during a routine annual exam. She had NO bleeding at all, except for her regular periods, none after intercourse, and yet the GYN couldn't even DO the pap test because she had a cervical growth the size of a small plum at the time. Btw, she had surgery and it's been 7 years since then and she's doing just fine. Just trying to put your mind at ease a bit until you hear back from your doctor. Will keep you in my good thoughts & prayers, & again try not to worry too much.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Actually, because I've been trying to figure out what's going on with me, I just did some reading in one of my books and stumbled across the same info that you did. But, I really believe there are other reasons for the bleeding too. I've heard other women here comment about it too. Could simply a thinning cervix/vagina cause some bleeding?


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Sorry....I posted twice but I'll blame it on the board


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

as long as you are regularly checked out and it is not heavy bleeding like a period, then dont worry


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Was it close to your period by any chance? I had some bleeding also, and I went to the gynecologist for my pap and mentioned about the bleeding. She called it "breakthrough" bleeding and said it was most likely because my period was due.By the way my pap turned out fine.. so don't panic, it may be nothing at all.


----------



## christine007 (Feb 11, 2002)

NO acually the bleeding started midway through my cycle, and lasted for 1 day~ I thought maybe it could be due to ovulation. Thanks everybody for your rely's, soon as I find out I will let you all know.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I've had bleeding afterwards; actually it was more spotting than actually bleeding on a continuous basis. When I asked my dr, she said that it might have been caused by a vaginal infection. I really didn't worry because it didn't last. Just rest assured, if anything's wrong, they'll find it.


----------

